# Inexpensive Black Sand?



## Mxx

Is there a UK source for good black sand? I'd like some to use as a cap atop a mineralized top soil base, but I'm having trouble sourcing it here as all the source I found seem to be in the US. 

All I've found is products such as Flourite Black Sand which is decent and which I use in a tank already, but it would cost a fortune for a large tank, and regular cheap sand works just as well over a soil underlay. 

I'm looking for something such as black pool filter sand or 3M Black Quartz Sand. I had also seen one which consisted of ceramically coated small grains which sounded interesting.

I'd however perhaps prefer to avoid silica sand though, as the silica seems to result in algal problems for some, though I haven't been able to confirm that, unless others can?


----------



## fishfingers

Caribsea Natural Tahitian Moon Black Sand its not badly priced and is very black looks good


----------



## Tom

Try the Unipac Stuff  Or Pets at Home have a similar one but maybe slightly more expensive.


----------



## m_attt

I use caribsea, Tahitian Moon sand. its jet black hasn't lost its colour after two years and looks really nice.


----------



## sanj

Just a note, the Unipac Limpopo is not a black sand. Its more like light grey with black in. I think they do a 2-3mm black gravel, but i dont know what that looks like.


----------



## Mxx

The Caribsea Tahitian Moon Sand is still over four times the price that I'd been seeing for 3M Colorquartz, or Spectra Quartz, and I'd seen a few complaints about the Moon Sand as well. And Black Beauty sand which some use is far more inexpensive than that, but I don't really trust it. 

Pool filter sand is at least half the price of Moon Sand, and play sand is a fraction of that even, but I've yet to see pool filter sand here offered in black.


----------



## He-Man

most maidenhead aquatics stock it , it's an excellent top coat for substrate.


----------



## Gill

Agreed most MA stores stock it. Another tip check out the candle/vase isle in the warehouse/department store. They have some nice Black sands sometimes.


----------



## Mxx

I found this black volcanic sand, http://www.specialistaggregates.com/mor ... bb80f71e62
which appears to be the desirable grain size, and it's less than £0.33/kg, which is an eight the price of Tahitian Moon Sand, although that price is for buying it in one tonne quantities, which even for a 2 metre long tank might be a lot. With their 20 kg bags it's £1.58 per kilo though. 

Has anyone used anything like this before?


----------



## ghostsword

I know we are talking about sands, and that site is just amazing, thanks for that, but have you looked at the fired clay balls?

http://www.specialistaggregates.com/mor ... bb80f71e62


----------



## clonitza

Fired clay is usually very light, floats and even if it doesn't it's kinda painful to plant carpeting plants. It also has the tendency to level after a while.
I've tested a broad range of clay substrates from Manado, Stoffels GranuPor, Dupla Ground etc and none made any difference in plant growth when using EI than plain sand or quartz gravel.

The volcanic sand if it's not treated for aquaristics has sharp edges and can injure your fish.

If you really want a nice black sand try and find a Dennerle distributor who sales black quartz (not the expensive nano version) anyway I'm sure there are plenty of other options in UK.

Mike


----------



## Mxx

I found this which isn't priced too bad, http://www.harrogateaquatic.co.uk/store ... ductId=212 though at 2-3 mm grain size it seems to be larger than the Dennerle quartz sand - http://dennerle.com/de/index.php?option ... Itemid=120


----------



## ghostsword

clonitza said:
			
		

> Fired clay is usually very light, floats and even if it doesn't it's kinda painful to plant carpeting plants. It also has the tendency to level after a while.
> I've tested a broad range of clay substrates from Manado, Stoffels GranuPor, Dupla Ground etc and none made any difference in plant growth when using EI than plain sand or quartz gravel.
> 
> 
> Mike



That is true, Dupla Ground is something not for the faint hearted, and if this is the same as Dupla, only the small pieces are recommended. 

Dennerle substrate, the one for shrimp, is the best substrate I have tried.


----------



## Mxx

Estes Permacolor Quarz or Ceramquartz is what many aquarists seem to be using instead of the 3M stuff now in the States, but I'm yet to find a source here for that either.


----------



## Antipofish

Estes’ Marine Sand (also known as Ultra Reef and Stoney River) is nice in appearance if its available in the UK.  Fish and Fins in Hailsham do mail order stuff and claim to be able to get Estes stuff so may be worth a try.


----------



## Mxx

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Estes’ Marine Sand (also known as Ultra Reef and Stoney River) is nice in appearance if its available in the UK.  Fish and Fins in Hailsham do mail order stuff and claim to be able to get Estes stuff so may be worth a try.



Thanks! They seem to have some gravel type Estes substrates listed online, so likely they could get the sands through their same distributor as well!


----------



## Antipofish

Mxx said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estes’ Marine Sand (also known as Ultra Reef and Stoney River) is nice in appearance if its available in the UK.  Fish and Fins in Hailsham do mail order stuff and claim to be able to get Estes stuff so may be worth a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! They seem to have some gravel type Estes substrates listed online, so likely they could get the sands through their same distributor as well!
Click to expand...


Let me know if you can get it or find anyone who can will you ?


----------



## biffster

i have used sea coal the very fine stuff you find 
washed up on the beach its inert just takes a lot of sorting and 
washing


----------



## Mxx

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Mxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estes’ Marine Sand (also known as Ultra Reef and Stoney River) is nice in appearance if its available in the UK.  Fish and Fins in Hailsham do mail order stuff and claim to be able to get Estes stuff so may be worth a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! They seem to have some gravel type Estes substrates listed online, so likely they could get the sands through their same distributor as well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me know if you can get it or find anyone who can will you ?
Click to expand...


I'll try to if I do, but I'm not going to need any for at least a good while still from the look of things.


----------



## Katfish

I have just brought 2 bags of this 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aquarium-Sand-B ... 320&sr=1-1

I was worried as there is no brand name on the listing but it turned up and it is the 25kg unipac sand.


----------



## BigTom

Katfish said:
			
		

> I have just brought 2 bags of this
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aquarium-Sand-B ... 320&sr=1-1
> 
> I was worried as there is no brand name on the listing but it turned up and it is the 25kg unipac sand.



Good info. Any chance of some close up shots of this?


----------



## Katfish

I don't even have it out of the bag yet as still in the process of buying bits for my 6 footer.


----------



## Mxx

Katfish said:
			
		

> I have just brought 2 bags of this
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aquarium-Sand-B ... 320&sr=1-1
> 
> I was worried as there is no brand name on the listing but it turned up and it is the 25kg unipac sand.



Which colour did that turn out to be? Was it the Granite Black by chance? Is it a very black sand? And do you happen to know what it actually consists of?


----------



## Katfish

I have not put it in water yet all it says is aqua sand -black this is made by unipac so they would be the best ppl to contact to find out what it is made with as I have no clue.


----------



## Antipofish

Katfish said:
			
		

> I have not put it in water yet all it says is aqua sand -black this is made by unipac so they would be the best ppl to contact to find out what it is made with as I have no clue.



Hi Katfish, how about, erm, THESE people 

http://www.unipacpet.co.uk/products_01.html
Telephone 01604 705600


----------



## Katfish

well according to there site is is coated silica sand and yes that is the stuff I have that I brought from Amazon that I put the link up on the thread.


----------



## Antipofish

Katfish said:
			
		

> well according to there site is is coated silica sand and yes that is the stuff I have that I brought from Amazon that I put the link up on the thread.




Give em a ring tomorrow, they are friendly, helpful and knowledgable   That will put your mind at rest.


----------



## Katfish

Ok I think you you have miss read somewhere as I am not worried about my sand that I have brought   al i did was post a link up to back sand for the OP as is found it to be the best price for unipac stuff.


----------



## Antipofish

Katfish said:
			
		

> Ok I think you you have miss read somewhere as I am not worried about my sand that I have brought   al i did was post a link up to back sand for the OP as is found it to be the best price for unipac stuff.




Yes you are right.  I misread this...


			
				Katfish said:
			
		

> I have not put it in water yet all it says is aqua sand -black this is made by unipac so they would be the best ppl to contact to find out what it is made with as I have no clue.



to mean that you were asking who to talk to about it


----------



## Mxx

Thanks, I spoke to the Unipac sales rep who said that their black sand is silica sand which has a natural vegetable dye colouring. And their gravel has an epoxy coating as well. He assured that both are fully reacted and inert in any case.

Their sand is 0.5-1 mm in size. And they have a micro gravel that is 2-3 mm in size as well which would still be a decently small size to use as a cap. 

And their substrates are available through Maidenhead Aquatics, if not in supply then at least by order.


----------



## Sentral

Well I'm not sure if there are different types, but the "black" unicrap sand that I got wasn't black at all, the dye just rinses off.


----------



## Antipofish

Sentral said:
			
		

> Well I'm not sure if there are different types, but the "black" unicrap sand that I got wasn't black at all, the dye just rinses off.



By that, do you mean their "limpopo" sand ?


----------



## Mxx

Sentral said:
			
		

> Well I'm not sure if there are different types, but the "black" unicrap sand that I got wasn't black at all, the dye just rinses off.


 
Are you serious? Can you explain please? Did you initially have it lose a little dye or is that a continuing thing to the extent that the sand eventually changes colour? And are you talking about an extensive amount of dye rinsing off or just a little? 

Just a little initially I might be able to deal with, but I'd certainly want it to stay fast after that. 

Incidentally, their microgravel seems to be the grain size which is usually recommended for use as a capping substrate. I'm not sure if their sand would be so tightly packed as to potentially cause problems. But obviously you don't want your soil underlay to be able to escape either.


----------



## sanj

Mxx,

the black sand they were talking about is not the Limpopo sand i believe, but finer stuff. I dont think there have been issues with that. They also do a fine black gravel 2-3mm which is also inert.

Dan Crawford uses/has used the black gravel and seems to rate it well.

From personal experiance I would avoid the Limpopo for a planted tank where you do not want the water chemistry to be altered.


----------



## Mxx

Gotcha, so consensus is that their microgravel is appropriately inert, while their other stuff is apparently not.

I would have preferred something a little smaller in the 1-2 mm size perhaps, but I guess that might be okay in case I can't obtain anything finer. Maybe I should pick some up and do a nano trial first before I order a massive amount of the stuff, as I'm not quite in a rush.


----------



## sanj

Your other option is the Dennerle crystal quartz black gravel which is in the 1-2mm range, but it is relatively expensive.  Swell sell it: http://www.swelluk.com/aquarium/sub...nerle-crystal-quartz-gravel-black-278070.html


----------



## bigmel

I,ve useing the unipac black sand , its not jet black but more of a dark grey but looks the dogs .  I used it years ago aswell and it kept its colour and i find it easy to clean .


----------



## jadastill

The Americans are using this stuff. It's $8.00 (£4.00) for a 50kg bag and has gotten rave reviews on a well know planted forum. I've been on the hunt for this stuff but unfortunately can't find it here in the uk. Any suggestions?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

No idea but would love to know.


----------



## ceg4048

http://www.ati-blackdiamond.com/new/home.htm

Always be suspicious when people rave, because they could be raving mad. This product is coal slag, a glass matrix alumina-silicate which is the waste product of a coal (pulverized) burning power plant. Water is then added to quench the molten ash and this turns the ash particles to a hard glass-like substance. Due it's hardness and abrasiveness this slag is used as an alternative to sandblasting material since it is very low in "crystalline silica" which is a health concern in sand blasting.

Since it's an abrasive, you'd probably want to be cautious using it with bottom feeders and it certainly won't harm you plants, but really the only thing worth raving about would be the price, otherwise just use plain black gravel. Since it's glass-like it's probably very pretty under water and under aquarium lights.

Cheers,


----------



## Mxx

I happened to find this volcanic black sand, which is presumably composed of black quartz/silica glass. 
http://www.specialistaggregates.com/san ... p-214.html
http://www.specialistaggregates.com/san ... p-215.html
They however don't seem to have a medium grade of that, which is what I'd ideally have been looking for. 
It's not as cheap as Black Diamond, which is actually what I had been first trying to find. Black Diamond or Black Beauty is cheap, but not quite as cheap if you had to ship it from the states...

NOTE: I reread the description and it turns out this sand may be painted instead of being naturally black quartz. It says fish-safe, but always good to investigate that cautiously!


----------

